# my new mare freckles is due september



## lucky lodge (Nov 14, 2012)

freckles is in foal do a very lovely little appy stallion due september




the stallion


----------



## countrymini (Nov 14, 2012)

Cute combination


----------



## cassie (Nov 15, 2012)

love your new girl Freckles! so cute!

have you put any of your other girls back in foal Jenny?


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 27, 2012)

wow I would love to see the foal


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW thats going to be one beautiful little baby..cant wait


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 1, 2013)

hi ,,well i have dusty in foal again for this year should be due about november...yep long wait .....


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see this baby looks like a beautiful combination


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 1, 2013)

her last foal to the same stallion was a silver grey ,,,go figger think it would have some appy...but have heard that thay can spot out later in life is the that true dont know


----------

